
CircleCI now supports Git Tags - tcsf
https://circleci.com/docs/2.0/workflows/?utm_content=bufferb6e45&utm_medium=SCC&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer-Csy#git-tag-job-execution
======
colept
Wow great timing. I just picked up v2 this last weekend and waited until this
feature to push forward.

